# March 2022 CA Seismic/Survey Exam Results



## jaycec

Anyone else waiting on california exam results?


----------



## Msal

yes i am also waiting for survey, what do you think?


----------



## jaycec

I’m waiting for seismic and survey, I’m hoping for today of course but I think Monday would be the latest based on past release dates!


----------



## Msal

jaycec said:


> I’m waiting for seismic and survey, I’m hoping for today of course but I think Monday would be the latest based on past release dates!


hope so, I am not feeling good about exam  when did you take the exam?


----------



## jaycec

Msal said:


> hope so, I am not feeling good about exam  when did you take the exam?


Hopefully you will be surprised!  I took them March 25/26. I felt decent about survey (but who knows) and I think seismic could go either way. What about you?


----------



## Msal

I took it March 13, yes that would be really good.


----------



## Novice

Anyone passed?


----------

